# Jack headset to XLR4F



## Clifford (May 24, 2008)

Title should be "3.5mm jack to XLR4F for headset"

I did a search and couldn't find any topics on this. Does anyone know of any adaptors to run a 3.5mm jack headset (like the ones we all use on our ocmputers) to an XLR4F? I have a nice headset that actually stays on my head and is comfortable and was wondering if anyone had a solution. I've been looking around for adaptors but haven't turned anything up. Can I get some help on this? Thanks.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 24, 2008)

Chances are you would need to build your own. I don't remember the pinout for the XLR4M for coms, but two pins are for the mic and two for the headphones.

I suppose the other option is to lop off the TRS connector and just put on an XLR.


----------



## Clifford (May 24, 2008)

My problem is that the headset has seperate jacks for the phones and the mic.


----------



## Footer (May 24, 2008)

Its more then just the connection, there is a way to do it, but it take a bit of work. You have to hook a battery and some type of resistor in line with the mic I believe. There is a guy on lightnetwork who does this, here is the link...

Clearcom Headset Mod

So if you want to build your own headset, go to it.


----------



## Clifford (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It looks like a bigger project than I thought. But then, I do need _something_ to do this summer.


----------

